# 1.8T Turbo setup on a 2.0?



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

hello all, i have been looking around for a while now for information on how compatible a full stock swap of a 1.8T's Turbo setup would be.
also was looking for some opinions and possible numbers if its been done (cost and HP)

thanks!


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T Turbo setup on a 2.0? (silentsee4)*

to the top!


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T Turbo setup on a 2.0? (silentsee4)*

well i am not sure how to use the search function for this but i would assume if the bodies are the same ... ie mk4 to mk4 then motor, wiring harness ecu would be what you need. i think you will aslo need to use 5sp for 5sp or do some ecu magic. but googling turned up this forum. http://forums.fourtitude.com/zeroforum?id=38


----------



## Icecold54 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T Turbo setup on a 2.0? (rommeldawg)*

I recently just bought a Golf thinking it was a gti. After some research and takin it to a shop, turns out it was a golf with a turbo on it. 
It's definitely possible to get a turbo on the car. 
Thing is, the piping seems like it is a bitch to get around the engine bay (maybe it's just cause of how it was installed by the previous owners or the wrong kit, i dont know because i wasnt told much b/c the owner didnt even know). 
I lifted the car and noticed a huge hole in my piping because it had been resting on the wheel axle so it wore right thru it as it spins the wheel. I had to replace the elbow with a hose, but it's working fine and it should stay good. I've had to tie aluminum wire around certain piping areas to keep it from hanging too low or touching other parts. The FMIC on my Golf is quite large and i can't fit the bumper correctly (27x8 or 9x 3) because the piping is hanging too low and the FMIC is too thick. I'm looking to get a smaller FMIC and possibly cut some piping if necessary to get a good fit.
Things that got pointed out to me at the shop: get a turbo MAP sensor (try 3 bar) and a turbo FPR. The car originally doesn't have a turbo so it's readings on air/fuel wont be correct until you change these.
It currently has a very tight fit CAI (will probably change around) and an HKS SSQ blow off valve that sounds sickkk. The car is running rich, how ever and this could be because of the BOV (GTIs use a recirculating DV, so im not sure if that also applies to this situation)
Also, there was a small piping line welded into the carter (right next to the oil pan screw) that ran to the turbo. The shop said that's perfectly fine.
I'm not sure if the car has the ECU changed, but it does have the PerfectPower Smart Tuner 6 piggy back system installed, but i havent messed with it yet. Idk if that can help me with the fueling and richness.
I have a lot to learn as this is my first turbo car and i wasn't told much when i bought it.
Hope this helps and i hope other have some insight as well.
Question: How much PSI is safe for the car/engine on stock internals?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Icecold54* »_I recently just bought a Golf thinking it was a gti. After some research and takin it to a shop, turns out it was a golf with a turbo on it. 
It's definitely possible to get a turbo on the car. 
Thing is, the piping seems like it is a bitch to get around the engine bay (maybe it's just cause of how it was installed by the previous owners or the wrong kit, i dont know because i wasnt told much b/c the owner didnt even know). 
I lifted the car and noticed a huge hole in my piping because it had been resting on the wheel axle so it wore right thru it as it spins the wheel. I had to replace the elbow with a hose, but it's working fine and it should stay good. I've had to tie aluminum wire around certain piping areas to keep it from hanging too low or touching other parts. The FMIC on my Golf is quite large and i can't fit the bumper correctly (27x8 or 9x 3) because the piping is hanging too low and the FMIC is too thick. I'm looking to get a smaller FMIC and possibly cut some piping if necessary to get a good fit.
Things that got pointed out to me at the shop: get a turbo MAP sensor (try 3 bar) and a turbo FPR. The car originally doesn't have a turbo so it's readings on air/fuel wont be correct until you change these.
It currently has a very tight fit CAI (will probably change around) and an HKS SSQ blow off valve that sounds sickkk. The car is running rich, how ever and this could be because of the BOV (GTIs use a recirculating DV, so im not sure if that also applies to this situation)
Also, there was a small piping line welded into the carter (right next to the oil pan screw) that ran to the turbo. The shop said that's perfectly fine.
I'm not sure if the car has the ECU changed, but it does have the PerfectPower Smart Tuner 6 piggy back system installed, but i havent messed with it yet. Idk if that can help me with the fueling and richness.
I have a lot to learn as this is my first turbo car and i wasn't told much when i bought it.
Hope this helps and i hope other have some insight as well.
Question: How much PSI is safe for the car/engine on stock internals?




you sir could be in for the ride of your life with that car. especially if your not good in the garage.
get some pics up of this car and maybe some of us 2.0T guys can help you out with some potential issues


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

to the OP
yes you can put 1.8t stuff on but for the same price you can make over 200 hp where the 1.8 stuff will get you close to 200 but not quite there.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3272469
that thread will have more info in it then you could ever ask for....lots of reading but that is how you learn all the crap that you know


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

To: vdubbugman53, thanks for all the info i will definitely look into this a little bit more. and if its for the same price.. why not?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well eriley on that link i showed you put 1.8 stuff on his. i think that you could do much better with the money your going to spend


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

your earlier link did not work, i could not find the post where the guy had put a 1.8t on an 8v


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silentsee4)*

also, what kind of price are we talking here. i have never really heard the approximate cost of a cheap DIY turbo.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the link above is a link to other links of 2.0t build threads specific to the MK4 platform
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...61839 
here is the k03 2.0 thread
you can have a diy turbo kit for under 3k
if you buy a kit it is still under 4k
or you may even be able to find a hell of a deal used


----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

ok cool, thanks


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (silentsee4)*

or u could buy my kit and save a boatload of $$$

good luck man!


----------

